# Union Shops



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

How many printers on this board are union print shops? With upcoming elections, a lot of politicians want the Union "Bug" on their apparel. Of course, you have to be a Union shop to advertise as such. 

Can a 2 employee shop become a Union shop? Which Unions represent screenprinters?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dont have answers to your questions but unless your industry is all union it kind of puts you at a disadvantage if you are the only one. 

the advantage of a trade union is anyone that is not union cannot get supplies or work. that is not the case with garments. sorry about that.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

We still get our share of the work, but there are some that want that Union Bug. I think some companys are printing it although they are not a Union Shop.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I hear you there. I would like our vendors not to sell to our customers or any other shmoe that comes along but it isnt that way in this industry. 

if they want union made clothing, we can offer that but that is the extent of it.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

rwshirts said:


> How many printers on this board are union print shops? With upcoming elections, a lot of politicians want the Union "Bug" on their apparel. Of course, you have to be a Union shop to advertise as such.
> 
> Can a 2 employee shop become a Union shop? Which Unions represent screenprinters?


We are a Union shop, I have a roofers card it covers everything!


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

mfatty500 said:


> We are a Union shop, I have a roofers card it covers everything!


 Hey, Mike.....I don't know if that was sarcasm, but I have a UAW (retired) card, and I don't think they'll let that "ride"!

There are Union print shops near Youngstown....Cleveland and the area, but I doubt they do "little" jobs. They are set up for big runs.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

Google GCC/IBT. I'm not sure where in N.E. OH you are but Cleveland Local 546-M might work for you.

One of our competitors belongs to the union and he gets most of the political print jobs in our area.

I've been asked in the past if I can print the union bug on political shirts and I've had to turn them down because I will not do it.


----------



## LivingThread (Feb 25, 2008)

In Manhattan there is a Union that mainly handles offset printing. They are trying to get a few screen printing shops that doo tshirts and what not into their Local.

Look up the Amalgamated Lithographers A(something)...its the ALA.

The reasoning to become a union print shop it to be able to handle the contract printing that comes from clients that request it. If you wanted to print for other unions like skilled trade unions (electricians IBEW for example) its mandatory that your shop be a union print shop. Its also mandatory that your blank garments not only be made in the USA, but be made in the USA by a union sewing company. Its basically keeping the dream alive of Made in the USA! You can look up a company called LifeWear. They are a union sewing company that sells blanks. The last time i bought some from them, it was a 100 shirt order and the cost per shirt delivered came out to around $4.25. Thats for a heavy weight black tshirt.

The Union Bug that youget once you join and become a union print shop is something that you can bootleg, but each bug has a serial number in it. If you get caught using someone elses or a flase one, you will prolly get sued.

Basically its just another branch of contract screen printing. Its a good thing cause not only are you keeping some old time sewing people employed by buying American, you are also clothing the men and women building this country and some of the products we use. If you can solidify a portion of that business, more power to ya!


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

LivingThread said:


> In Manhattan there is a Union that mainly handles offset printing. They are trying to get a few screen printing shops that doo tshirts and what not into their Local.
> 
> Look up the Amalgamated Lithographers A(something)...its the ALA.
> 
> ...


I applied to the Cleveland local and didn't get a response, probably because we are only a 2 man shop. I am a retired UAW worker, and back the "Buy American" theme. I would never use the bug without joining the Union. With elections upon us, many politicians in this largely Democratic area would like to use American made and Union printed apparel. The Republicans could give a rat's arse about Unions.

RW


----------



## ShirtShackOmaha (Mar 24, 2011)

We are a teamsters shop in Omaha Nebraska. Only have 3 employees that are card holders. Funny thing is they asked us to be union. We have been doing there printing and other unions in the city ever since.


----------



## BeforePrinting (Sep 17, 2010)

I own a Union shop. We're part of SEIU Service Employees.

Not sure why we chose that one, it was way back in the 70's... they came in and the employees agreed to join up.

Now a days it's kind of a hassle.

Here's a few notes:

*Pros:*
You get to bid on union jobs that need a bug printed. If you're a union shop, you should make it a priority to follow through on this. If you don't thin there are only negatives. 

*Cons:*
hiring and firing gets a little more tedious because you'll have to comply w/ the union regulations. Firing more than hiring on that.

employees have to give part of their check away, but don't get much back in return. 

You'll have to negotiate w/ your employees every few years which can be a pain. It can be difficult to tell them they can't have a raise due to tough economic times and then expect them to produce at the same level.

I'll end it there... but basically, don't do it unless you make a specific plan to go after (a dying) union market part of your overall business plan.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I am a union member for my 1st job, it's just me and my wife right now printing (2nd job) we started last year anyway my local has no interest in signing me up and I don't think I want to spend more money on another union just to get the union work. Perhaps I don't see the benefit because we are a small operation. I would just make sure your investment in the union would benefit you the owner, but I don't really see how it would in the long run, especially with the unions teaming up with groups that want to destroy capitalism and free enterprise.


----------

